# caad3 vs caad8



## pappawheelly (Apr 24, 2007)

I am looking at C’dales and was wondering what have been the big improvements between the older caad 3 frame and the new caad 8 frame. If I buy an old caad 3 r300 and upgrade the components would It be comparable to the newer R700? Thanks for the help


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

The differences between the Caad3 and Caad8 might be subtle to an untrained eye. Cannondale tweaks each new generation in ways to improve stiffness, weight reduction, ride quality, and with the overall goal being performance. An example would be the bladed seat stays on the Caad8 vs. round stays on older Dales. The hour glass shaped, bladed stays help to reduce rode vibration/harshness felt on the older frames. The Caad8 frame has a great balance between stiffness and ride qualities. It is one of the best aluminum performance bikes available on the market today.


----------

